# Surrogacy in Canada



## Roses82 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all,
I feel I'm at a bit of a crossroad. I'm researching surrogacy in Ukraine and also wondering what surrogacy is like in Canada.
Can I ask if any UK individuals have pursued surrogacy in Canada? Did you consider other countries? What made you choose Canada?
Can you recommend/advise on particular agencies/clinics?

The costs seem to workout as almost the same as Ukraine it seems.

Would really help me out to have some advice.
Thank you so much!

Kindest regards,

R


----------

